# ON HOLDAPPLICATION. TIPS AND POINTERS?



## JesseMcColl (27 Oct 2013)

Just wondering 
I have an application on hold. My intentions are to make a career of it. BASIC , BASIC OFFICER QUALIFICATION RMC , BACHELORS AND MASTERS OF SOCIAL WORK. FINALLY SOCIAL WORKER OFFICER. I believe I have the STRENTH DETERMINATION AND INTELLIGENT DETICATION to accomplish these goals , however that said I ... Others believe me to have some form of hypo mania or just enough of an edge to perhaps be hypo mania. I can live with out medication currently not on mood stabalizers 300 mg of seraquil cause the doctor says so. I m just as grumpy as an MP WHO WOKE UP ON THE wrong side of the bed and found halff of a dead rat in his/her rations , without medication im like this. I can suck it up I just trust army psycologists , phyciatrists over public sector ones. So my question... When my application begins being processed will I have an assesment done by a qualified Army official or will my health records , specificly pshy. Profile be sufficent?
I appoligize if this shows up twice. Still getting a grasp on how to use the website-


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> Just wondering
> I have an application on hold. My intentions are to make a career of it. BASIC , BASIC OFFICER QUALIFICATION RMC , BACHELORS AND MASTERS OF SOCIAL WORK. FINALLY SOCIAL WORKER OFFICER. I believe I have the STRENTH DETERMINATION AND INTELLIGENT DETICATION to accomplish these goals , however that said I ... Others believe me to have some form of hypo mania or just enough of an edge to perhaps be hypo mania. I can live with out medication currently not on mood stabalizers 300 mg of seraquil cause the doctor says so. I m just as grumpy as an MP WHO WOKE UP ON THE wrong side of the bed and found halff of a dead rat in his/her rations , without medication im like this. I can suck it up I just trust army psycologists , phyciatrists over public sector ones. So my question... When my application begins being processed will I have an assesment done by a qualified Army official or will my health records , specificly pshy. Profile be sufficent?
> I appoligize if this shows up twice. Still getting a grasp on how to use the website-



OK....Tips and Pointers:


POST LESS


READ MORE


----------



## Mudshuvel (27 Oct 2013)

I agree with George, but to give you a bit of information to possibly avoid a duplicate post:

If you require medication in order to function 'properly' you will be inadmissible to the CAF. A *civilian* psychologist or doctor will need to satisfy to the CAF that you are medically fit, especially if previously on an anti-psychotic such as Seraquil. You kind of answered your own question, "Without medication, I am like this." You also need to be off medications for over a year.

Minimum requirements are a BSW for education anyways (I believe), worry about getting that and in the meantime, work on adjusting yourself to better your chances at suitability.

Good luck.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (27 Oct 2013)

> Just wondering
> I have an application on hold. My intentions are to make a career of it. BASIC , BASIC OFFICER QUALIFICATION RMC , BACHELORS AND MASTERS OF SOCIAL WORK. FINALLY SOCIAL WORKER OFFICER. I believe I have the STRENTH DETERMINATION AND INTELLIGENT DETICATION to accomplish these goals , however that said I ... Others believe me to have some form of hypo mania or just enough of an edge to perhaps be hypo mania. I can live with out medication currently not on mood stabalizers 300 mg of seraquil cause the doctor says so. I m just as grumpy as an MP WHO WOKE UP ON THE wrong side of the bed and found halff of a dead rat in his/her rations , without medication im like this. I can suck it up I just trust army psycologists , phyciatrists over public sector ones. So my question... When my application begins being processed will I have an assesment done by a qualified Army official or will my health records , specificly pshy. Profile be sufficent?
> I appoligize if this shows up twice. Still getting a grasp on how to use the website-



With regards to an application on hold, in my specific case, my application was put on hold and I was required to get a letter of reference from my family doctor as well as a specialist whom she sent me to. I then had to get my doctor(s) to write notes to the CFRC stating that whatever reason for which they put my application on hold is now resolved. The CFRC then made a decision. 

I assume your situation is similar, however the way you worded and formatted your post makes it very difficult to understand.


----------



## JesseMcColl (27 Oct 2013)

Okay thank you... So I'll stop my seraquil on advice from my case manager (social worker) and psychologist. I lived with what ever it is I have for 5 years prior to assessment. I can hack it I m a quick learner.Thanks for the facts , tips and advice everyone. Much appreciated
h


----------



## catalyst (27 Oct 2013)

How are you going to react when your client tells you to ______________________________?  Are you going to be able to collaborate effectively if you are constantly like you describe? 

 Is also something you might need to consider when looking at becoming a social worker.


----------



## JesseMcColl (27 Oct 2013)

May I also ask if the 1 year is mandatory or if 8 months could possible ever be enough? 1 years is protocol correct?
I might add i realiza i have much to learn about irritability control but I have observed that  exircese greatly decreases my irritability. Along with sleep. The joke of being healthy is good for you applys i believe.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> May I also ask if the 1 year is mandatory or if 8 months could possible ever be enough? 1 years is protocol correct?
> I might add i realiza i have much to learn about irritability control but I have observed that  exircese greatly decreases my irritability. Along with sleep. The joke of being healthy is good for you applys i believe.



OK.  I think it may be time for you to take a break until such time that your fingers and brain can work in unison.  Please read some more of the topics and find answers to your questions that others have already asked before.


----------



## Goose15 (27 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> May I also ask if the 1 year is mandatory or if 8 months could possible ever be enough? 1 years is protocol correct?



As Mudshuvel said on this thread and I on the other, worry about getting your BSW first. Not the nitty gritty timeline details that could be vastly different in 4 years.



			
				JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> I might add i realiza i have much to learn about irritability control but I have observed that  exircese greatly decreases my irritability. Along with sleep. The joke of being healthy is good for you applys i believe.



Continue to work on the irritability as that will not work in this career path. Also, please do a better job formulating proper sentences with proper spelling.


----------



## UndeadMutation (27 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> May I also ask if the 1 year is mandatory or if 8 months could possible ever be enough? 1 years is protocol correct?
> I might add i realiza i have much to learn about irritability control but I have observed that  exircese greatly decreases my irritability. Along with sleep. The joke of being healthy is good for you applys i believe.



I am pretty sure contracts made with the CAF last a minimum of three years if you go regular force. Like others have mentioned though, these are pretty easy things to figure out on yourself.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Oct 2013)

Life said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure contracts made with the CAF last a minimum of three years if you go regular force. Like others have mentioned though, these are pretty easy things to figure out on yourself.



He's talking about being a year free of his medications. That year is, I'm pretty positive, non-negotiable.


----------



## UndeadMutation (27 Oct 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> He's talking about being a year free of his medications. That year is, I'm pretty positive, non-negotiable.



Gotcha, my mistake.


----------



## JesseMcColl (27 Oct 2013)

THANK YOU. No I have a time frame if Im support to be a Soldier I will get in at some point...


----------



## Nudibranch (28 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> When my application begins being processed will I have an assesment done by a qualified Army official or will my health records , specificly pshy. Profile be sufficent?



Yes and no.
You will have a medical done by a PA (or a sr med tech working with a PA), at the recruiting center. But a large part of the assessment will be your health records, letters from your civi practitioners, etc. Then your whole file will go for review and you may or may not be asked to provide more documentation at some point, but no, you will not be seen by a CAF psychiatrist to determine whether you'll be accepted or not.


----------



## JesseMcColl (28 Oct 2013)

May I ask for advice ? Aim to ween off meds 30 days from now? Of course I will comply with my Social Workers suggestions.
Thank you
- Jesse


----------



## Goose15 (28 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> May I ask for advice ? Aim to ween off meds 30 days from now? Of course I will comply with my Social Workers suggestions.
> Thank you
> - Jesse



I say again you have to finish your BSW before going forward with Social Work Officer. So, I would worry about that first. Also, in regards to your 30 day question: more a question for you psychologist and possibly a recruiter at your CFRC.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> Aim to ween off meds 30 days from now?


If you believe that's an actual question, then I'd recommend staying on the meds.


----------



## Nudibranch (28 Oct 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If you believe that's an actual question, then I'd recommend staying on the meds.



LOL this.

OP, aim for what your health care provider advises you. Remember, they will provide documentation for the CAF. If their documentation boils down to "this crazy ass goes off his meds randomly against medical advice" you might as well save yourself the time it takes to fill out the application.


----------



## JesseMcColl (28 Oct 2013)

Lol thank you for the judgment on your limited information. The title reads APPLICATION ON HOLD. MEANING ...application on hold. As for randomly coming of meds I promise you nothing I do is random.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> Lol thank you for the judgment on your limited information. The title reads APPLICATION ON HOLD. MEANING ...application on hold. As for randomly coming of meds I promise you nothing I do is random.



Unfortunately, not.


----------



## JesseMcColl (28 Oct 2013)

I don't understand it is unfortunate that...? Please expand.


----------



## Mudshuvel (28 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl said:
			
		

> Lol thank you for the judgment on your limited information. The title reads APPLICATION ON HOLD. MEANING ...application on hold. As for randomly coming of meds I promise you nothing I do is random.



Jesse,

Work on yourself, confer with your Social Worker's and Doctors to work out some suitable option for you. If you are serious in your goals, do it properly and do not rush anything. The military is always going to be around and we want to recruit the best, brightest, and healthiest. Get yourself healthy and stop worrying about the military for now. Concentrate on your school to becoming a Social Worker, take an healthy approach to life and the rest will fall into place.

You wanted tips and pointers, with all do respect, what you've read so far is all anyone can say since every case is very unique.

Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Oct 2013)

JesseMcColl 

To prevent this thread from spiralling out of control, and until such time as you have sorted out your problems (not here in public); this thread is LOCKED.

George 
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

